# As always



## Abbassupreme

How would one say "as always" in Latin?  This is intentionally a very non-specific question; I want to see how many forms of "as always" there is in Latin and what forms, if there is more than one, should be used for which context.


----------



## Deccius

Abbassupreme said:


> How would one say "as always" in Latin?  This is intentionally a very non-specific question; I want to see how many forms of "as always" there is in Latin and what forms, if there is more than one, should be used for which context.



Well, it depends on the context.  If someone asks "Quid agis?" (How are you?), you could reply "Ut soleo" (As always, as usual).  On the other hand, if you wanted to say "As always he sat there with a contemplative expression on his face.", you would say "Ut semper vultu cogitabundo os ibi sedit."  If you can think of more ways to say "as always" in English, let me know, and I'll try to render it into Latin.


----------



## Abbassupreme

E.g.  He was feeling very lonely today, as always.


----------



## Deccius

Abbassupreme said:


> E.g.  He was feeling very lonely today, as always.



Hodie sentiebat solissimum ut solebat.


----------



## jazyk

> On the other hand, if you wanted to say "As always he sat there with a contemplative expression on his face.", you would say "Ut semper vultu cogitabundo os ibi sedit.


Because of Ut semper, you'd need the imperfect here _sedebat _instead of _sedit. _And I would place a contemplative expression in the accusative (accusative of part, not sure of the English name) and _os _in the ablative: Ut semper vultum cogitabundum in ore ibi sedebat.



> Hodie sentiebat solissimum ut solebat.


Since sentio is a linking verb, it should be followed by an adjective, which agrees in gender, number and case with the noun to which it refers, that's why I'd say _Hodie sentiebat solissimus ut solet_, and would place soleo in the present tense, since it's something that can still be verified.


----------



## Deccius

jazyk said:


> And I would place a contemplative expression in the accusative (accusative of part, not sure of the English name) and _os _in the ablative: Ut semper vultum cogitabundum in ore ibi sedebat.



I agree with most of your corrections, but I'm surprised that you would put "a contemplative expression in the accusative case.  I was thinking that it would be an ablative of means and that "os" was an accusative of respect.


----------



## jazyk

You're totally right.  The sentence should then be _Ut semper vultu cogitabundo os ibi sedebat. _But don't you think _meditabundo _is a better word here?


----------

